# Homemade portable crafts



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking for ideas that I can do to bring a little extra income into the house. One is making wire wrapped jewelry from reclaimed materials. Any other ideas? Looking for portable stuff so I could take to say work and do on my lunch breaks.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I crochet and paper piece on my lunch break but neither will make you any money 

Maybe Calligraphy or Paper Crafts? I've purchased some beautiful note cards, Christmas cards and gift tags at Craft Fairs and you could probably do those during lunch.


----------

